# San Diego bass fishing



## Kickin_Bass (Apr 1, 2014)

anyone on here fish for bass in San Diego?


----------



## longshot (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a good friend out there that does pretty good bass fishing


----------



## Jim (Apr 26, 2014)

Swimbait guys?


----------



## Dkyle47 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm stationed on Camp Pendleton and do a good amount of fishing within San Diego county (southern half)


----------

